# squash ..



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I will be planting straight kneck squash and some zucinni in this year's garden. I want to preserve some and am not sure of the best method. I tried freezing some one year and they were nothing but mush when I went to use them. (I have purchased frozen squash from the grocery stores; so I know it can be done; but obviously not by just placing them in freezer bags like I did.)

Any suggestions? I have considered dehydrating them. Anyone have experience with this method of storage for squash?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I dehydrated some this year. They don't get mushy when you cook with them. They're awesome! I made some the other day in a tomato sauce with garlic, oregano, thyme, and onions. It was delicious. 

Throw some in to a pot of veggie soup and resume your cooking. With some of your own corn, green beans, tomatoes, maybe some navy beans or cannellini or barley, it's awesome.

Another thing you can do is grate it, put it in one cup portions in the freezer, and then use it for sweet breads. I can't help it, I have to give it a little bit of a squeeze before I stir it in; but it works fine for zucchini bread.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We really enjoy "fried" squash. So if I dehydrate it, will it still fry up well?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The winter squash just gets stored and used fresh.

Summer squash, I dry some zucchini, and some gets cooked into something or another that gets frozen. Mostly, though, we eat it fresh until the season is over and then switch to winter squash. When that is used up, we wait until the next squash season.

You can make pickles out of zucchini which only works if your family eats a lot of pickles. mine doesn't and if they are going to eat pickles, they don't want zucchini pickles.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

When I freeze summer squash, I grate it first. Thawed, it's good to use in breads, muffins, casseroles, enchiladas, soups, etc etc. Instead of zucchini, I grow zucchetta, which doesn't have as much moisture so it doesn't get as mushy.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. This helps.


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

I shred and freeze some for sweet breads, dehydrate some for soups, etc and this last year I pickled some to use as relish. The kids really enjoy the dehydrated "chips" as a snack-seasoned with a little garlic salt.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Seems the only way to freeze squash is to grate it first; however, I've purchased "frozen" thick-sliced yellow squash and thick-sliced zuccini at the local grocery stores; so I know it can be done. I just don't know how to do it. (I need the thick-sliced for frying.)


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Squash slices are never going to be great frozen, they just have a too-high water content. But...if you want to try it, I'd think flash freezing is the way to go.

You can Google it, there are tons of sites. Basically, you blanch, dry, then lay on a cookie sheet in a single layer and freeze at the lowest temperature your freezer will go, then put individual slices in bags. I've flash frozen other foods, and it does have the advantage of having pieces instead of one big lump frozen together. However, most sites note that "Squash is hard to store and does not lend itself well to freezing. Commercial processors flash freeze squash, but it is always a bit slimy when thawed."

First, I'd try to grow a lower water content variety if possible, then do the blanching, dry very well, then flash freeze. You might get an acceptable product, but I'm just not sure, lol. I've never heard of anyone getting non-mushy squash from canning. If you try it, good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

motdaugrnds said:


> We really enjoy "fried" squash. So if I dehydrate it, will it still fry up well?


I just fry up a double batch when we are having fried squash during season. We eat about half and I toss the rest in freezer bags and freeze it already cooked. In the winter I just pull out a quart bag toss it in the microwave to heat and serve.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I do appreciate the information; and I have no doubt they would be too watery for me to freeze and then use for frying. 

Think I will probably wind up doing what you suggest Yvonne's hubby, i.e. freeze what I've already fried. 

hmmmm wondering if they can be frozen "whole"...... I think I will try that too.


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

I grow pattypan squash and dehydrate lots of them. I slice them and just throw them into the dehydrator. To make fried squash, rehydrate by pouring enough boiling water over the slices just to cover. Let sit for 5 minutes, drain, dredge in flour (or whatever you use to bread them with) and fry as usual. As long as you don't leave them in the hot water very long, they don't get mushy and fry up just fine. 

I also shred and dry part of them to use in place of zucchini in recipes. I don't even rehydrate those, just toss them in. They rehydrate on their own while baking or cooking.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you so much Gayle.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I've had many Summer squash adventures, and have now settled on grating some for veggie pancakes, cakes and breads and canning some to use in sauces, and soups (the summer squash disappears but I know it's goodness is still there...plus since it vanishes it's easy to hide from my guys)
My dehydrating book states that dried zuchinni's shelflife is only one week...what's with that?


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

That's strange, marinemomtatt. Maybe it was a typo. I never heard of any dehydrated food that didn't have a shelf life of at least a year. I recently cooked pattypan squash that I dried in 2006 and it was fine - flavor, texture, and color.


----------

